# Video: Mk3 TT Test Mule



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing special IMHO.


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Are the other drivers trying to keep the mk3 out of camera's view? Seems like an escort service


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

I would imagine these are some of the cars they are trying to use as potential benchmarks or at least competition.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Apparently they test the TT-S (double round exhaust) that will be available right from the start.
Lower powered TT's would have only one round exhaust on the left side.
TT RS could have bigger double round or double oval exhaust tips.
The exhausts will be in line with the TT Mk1 design wise.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I would of thought that was the standard base model ?
TTS could have 4 exhaust,as has the present model, TTRS two large exhaust outlets ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> I would of thought that was the standard base model ?
> TTS could have 4 exhaust,as has the present model, TTRS two large exhaust outlets ?


Maybe they chuck it overboard, to get a more retro Mk1 direction.

The TT Mk1 180 hp fwd had only one round exhaust, all the other models had two round exhausts.

I don't like the 4 exhausts, it is to much for a simple cars, Audi will even put 4 exhausts on the upcoming "S1". :facepalm:


----------

